
Donald Trump Has a 20 Percent Chance of Becoming President - callumlocke
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/donald-trump-has-a-20-percent-chance-of-becoming-president/
======
gregdoesit
... which is about the same as the Brexit "leave" vote was given
[http://uk.businessinsider.com/ncp-research-
shows-196-chance-...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/ncp-research-
shows-196-chance-of-a-brexit-2016-5) Then leave won.

